
Podman Container Tools - colinprince
https://developers.redhat.com/articles/podman-next-generation-linux-container-tools/
======
freedomben
Been using podman locally now for quite some time, and I truly don't even
notice. `alias docker='podman'` really just works. The only things I've
encountered that don't work, is if you need docker-compose for your project,
or if you need to mount the docker socket in to the container. Other than
that, no problems. As more and more teams start using minikube, microk8s,
minishift, etc, docker-compose is less and less necessary.

